# Apparently I shouldn't be a GSD owner...



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

**Mods, please move this if it is in the wrong spot. I wasn't sure where to post.**

Stark and I were walking with our neighbour and her 7 month old German Shepherd puppy this evening before bed. My neighbour is in her 40's and I am 24 years old.

We got to talking about why we choose the German Shepherd breed and she mentioned Rin Tin Tin. Yes, I have heard of Rin Tin Tin and have seen old posters and clips but I went on to tell her that I have never actually seen a show/movie.









She then tells me, "well, then you shouldn't even be a GSD owner!" Of course *she was joking* and we both laughed.

But that got me thinking; how many other GSD owners/lovers have actually seen a show/movie of the famous Rin Tin Tin? 

A lot of people who ask what breed Stark is (mostly because he is very dark and not the typical black and tan saddle back), mention that he doesn't fit their idea of what a GSD is, some people mention Rin Tin Tin.

Now, if I am correct there were 2 Rin Tin Tin's? One who was in the older shows and another who was in the newer ones?

I am just curious to see if this famous icon influenced your decision at all to become a GSD owner?

1st Rin Tin Tin









2nd Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i've yet to see a rin tin tin movie... but i can quote nearly every line from k9 cop







and i sure studied lady & the tramp before asking my parents for a cocker


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahah.. I haven't seen K9 Cop either.. going to Youtube now.. lol.

Oh, and Lady and the Tramp was my favorite movie growing up.. I hated those cats and still dislike the Siamese cats today for some reason.. haha.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've seen the older stuff of rintintin and even have the collection from the old show. Black and white and very grainy.









I love the K9 cop series! I wish they would make a more updated version.









I get a lot of people telling me that Cody looks likt rintintin, lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I remember the K9 cop movie!

I saw that when I was younger... the whole thing is on Youtube.. going to snuggle into bed and watch it as I fall asleep!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Lucky! I want my laptop to work but it fried.... So now I have to go into the computer room.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

While you're on youtube you gotta check out Komissar Rex! This is an Austrian (?) TV cop show that stars a GSD. Here's a link to one of the videos. If you search Komissar Rex a bunch come up. I don't understand what they're saying since it's in german but I love watching the dog. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bhJBVfTNzw&feature=fvw


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never seen any film or show with Rin Tin Tin I don't think. I was a big fan of Benji when I was a kid.









I did see the "current Rin Tin Tin" at a pet show once when I was a teenager though. That's just about the only contact I had with anything Rin Tin Tin related. Oh, and I looked up the breeder's website after I saw him at the show.

I did like the movie K-9 a lot when I was a kid, but then again like(d) most movies about dogs such as Turner and Hooch, White Fang, Man's Best Friend, The Doberman Gang and so on.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am 52 and I have never seen a RTT movie either. There have been several RTT's and there is a breeder in Texas that preserves that bloodline. A lady I met in Tulsa has one the RTT dogs. They are mainly black and silver saddle backs.


----------



## sadie (Nov 9, 2009)

i have never seen RTT only photos he was a handsome one 
i love Turner and Houch film 
on a GSD side has any one seen the film "Rain" ? if not its a must fantastic film
sadie x


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When I was a kid RTT was one of my favorite TV shows and yes, it did influence my love of the breed and later desire to get one. 

I've had two RTT dogs that Daphne gave me - Niki who died in 2001 and Mac who is now 9 years old. Without checking their pedigrees, I believe they're from RTT IX. 
http://www.rintintin.com/

One of the classic movie channels has aired a couple RTT movies, can't recall which ones, I stayed up to watch them and fell asleep. If you enjoy GSD movies and seeing movie posters, this is my favorite site:
http://home.metrocast.net/~buggartt/bugga/


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> I hated those cats and still dislike the Siamese cats today for some reason.. haha.


Okay, so I'm not the only one LOL

I know who Rin Tin Tin is, but have never seen anything with him in it.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I remember rin tin tin and does anyone remimber sky king?? He flew a plane and had a gsd also if I remember correctly (but I am showing my age and may be senile LOL)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know about Rin Tin Tin, but Steven Segal (LAWMAN!) has two GSDs. What more do you need?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I loved the breed before I even learned of Rin Tin Tin.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: mahhi22While you're on youtube you gotta check out Komissar Rex! This is an Austrian (?) TV cop show that stars a GSD. Here's a link to one of the videos. If you search Komissar Rex a bunch come up. I don't understand what they're saying since it's in german but I love watching the dog.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bhJBVfTNzw&feature=fvw


That video is so neat!!! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm 40, vaguely remember my sister watching RTT when I was really little. I love Komissar Rex!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Love RTT!!! He was my hero!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I was a kid, I watched the old black and white Rin Tin Tin series, I loved the dog. Later on they had a stupid kid show where the dog was a police dog named Rin Tin Tin and they called him Rinty. I did not like that at all, too gushy.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

RTT was the dog that ignited my love for Shepherds.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

It was Bullitt on Roy Rogers that did it for me.
I have rented a Rinty movie from Netflix, but I think they were the second dog.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never seen any Rin Tin Tin movies or shows. When I was kid (about 2) my parents adopted their 1st dog as a couple and let me name him, I of course named him Tramp


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep I always watched Roy Rogers and his dog Bullet! I liked the horse too! Trigger was cool. 

I do remember Sky King vaguely too.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Rin Tin Tin, Sky King, Trigger, Bullet, Lassie, Flicka, Fury if it had animals, I watched them..yes...remember them all. I'd watch the dogs doing tricks and then teach them to my dalmatian. Very smart dog and learned everything I tried to teach him.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, sneaky way of putting us into age slots, no?

Yes... or should say Yo Rinny!!

And Sky King, Lordy remember lying on my parents bed glued to the radio.. yep, radio







My brother and I ran to the kitchen for a spoon full of Peter Pan Peanut butter when the commercial ( for PPPB) came on.


----------



## cpatrzyk (Sep 21, 2008)

...LOVE Rin Tin Tin!!

ONE of the millions of reasons I love GSD's.

Check out my profile name...


----------



## Shadowhoffen (Dec 17, 2009)

While I love RTT and yes Sky King doggy ....
My love began with Baron almost 12 yrs. ago. We had moved out in the country and houses on both sides of us were broken into. We wanted protection .... found Baron and at first I was, NO dogs in the house/furniture, etc. But, he found a place in my heart very quickly and was soon sleeping in our bed. At 9 mos. he almost died and after that, King Baron got whatever King Baron wanted








Then came Tala....one litter of pups 2 yrs. after that ... so the number 4 became the magic number


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I got a DVD set of Rin Tin Tin shows from Walmart. These were the very early ones from the 1930's. Due to the way the black and white film was it was rather hard to really tell what colors he was. And my WORD was teh acting stilted.


Powell


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Let us not forget Braveheart!!

Desert Justice with Braveheart the German Shepherd Dog (1936)

and there was Strongheart before RTT maybe...

Strongheart was the screen name of Etzel von Oeringen (October 1, 1917–June 24, 1929), a German shepherd that became one of the earliest canine film stars. After being trained in Germany as a police dog, he was brought to the United States by husband and wife filmmakers Laurence Trimble and Jane Murfin, who had previously worked successfully with Jean, the Vitagraph Dog. He appeared in several movies, including a 1925 adaptation of White Fang. Some of these pictures were highly successful, and did much to encourage the popularity of the breed, but most have been lost.

The Silent Call (1921)
Brawn of the North (1922)
The Love Master (1924)
North Star (1925 film) (1925)
White Fang (1925)
The Return of Boston Blackie (1927); thought to be the only Strongheart movie still in existence


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I have a few Rin Tin Tin movies. Didn't really know much about Rinty back then. I loved the K-9 series with Jim Belushi and Jerry Lee though! And would watch it over and over. Then the Rinty cop show came on. I Actually liked it even as cheesy as it was lol

But the first GSD movie I remember seeing was "Love Leads The Way" and absolutely fell in love back then and always wanted a GSD after that. Remember? Disney made it and it was about Buddy the first seeing eye dog in the US. Love it still.

Though not GSD, I figure one of my other favorites is the Doberman series! You know... The Doberman Gang, The Amazing Dobermans, The Daring Dobermans.... Absolutely thought those were the coolest! lol

Oh Oh! Don't forget White Dog!! A white GSD







Great stuff! Now I am thinking about em I'll have to go on a search lol


----------



## marie0414 (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to watch Rin Tin Tin when I was a child...Lassie was on television as well...this was back in the late 1950's. Oy! I feel old!! LOL!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

WalMart had a DVD box set of EARLY Rin Tin Tin short movies... I think from the 1930's. Due to the quality of the BW film of that era, I couldn't really tell what color he was. 


Powell


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

I have not seen the Rin Tin Tin movie or show but I know Rin Tin Tin the tenth is a service dog to provide assistance to special needs children.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

In the late 80's or early 90's there was a Rin Tin Tin on the Family Channel. I remember living on that...plus the Black Stallion and Zorro series they had around the same time.
I can't seem to find too much info on Google but I remember Rin Tin Tin being a police dog in that version.
I also LOVED to watch "Cops" as a kid...but only if the dogs were in the episode, otherwise I didn't care.


----------

